# General Tool Moisture Meter $20



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Lowes has this marked down 50%, Gets pretty good reviews from several sources, even Woodcraft sells them, Not a bad deal for a decent tool, Shop General Tools & Instruments Moisture Meter-Digital at Lowes.com


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Price has dropped to $9.98 for this as well as the Infared thermometer at most Lowes, check your area to see. If not my zip is 30120, plug that into the Lowes store finder and then sesarch for Moisture Meter and print out to get a pm at you Lowes, Works well, So does the thermometer,it registered the exact temperature of my wife at 98 degree's, she's a hotty


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

What is Moisture Meter used for woodworking? It can check if the wood is dry enough to use?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

volunteers said:


> What is Moisture Meter used for woodworking? It can check if the wood is dry enough to use?


Yes. What is dry enough depends on where you are to a large extent. If, over time, your moisture content goes up when it's humid and down when it's dry, your lumber is probably as dry as it will get.


----------

